# [How-To/link] Want 5.7.893 But On Radio From 5.5.893?



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

I ran across this post and figured I would post it to make it easier for folks to get to it by starting this thread.

http://rootzwiki.com...755#entry209755

This link will take you through the step-by-step process to update to the latest, leaked OTA (5.7.893) if you've already got an updated Radio from updating to 5.5.893.

Through this process you will be able to get to stock 5.7.893, as well as the newest Radio which was originally provided with 5.6.893, and re-pushed with the 5.7.893 update.

--Edit--

I tried the last few steps to get working Webtop and ran in to issues applying that update. At this point, since I don't care about Webtop, I'm going to re-do my setup and stop with the 5.7.893 update.


----------

